#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  【一个奇梦】一路狂奔，去取回会导致獸人灭绝的泄密文件

## 深天

请想象一个任务，在这个任务中，你必须和其他六个不同种族的獸人一起一路狂奔，去取回人类手中的一份机密文件。这份文件包含了獸人所有的基因信息。假如没能及时取回，全球的獸人将被置于被人类动用基因武器的极端危险之中。

以上的这些东西都被我梦见了，就在昨晚，那是一个又长又清晰的梦……

依稀记得我们的队伍装备非常简陋，只有口罩、围巾和套头衫来伪装自己。没有任何武器，赤手空拳。我们不能和人类对抗，那样是自杀，我们唯一能做的就是奔跑，不停地奔跑，或者叫逃跑——在人类发觉到异常之前或者之后逃跑，从一处到另一处逃跑，为了生存不停地逃跑，在这个几乎布满了人类聚落的星球上逃跑。尽量避开人烟，越是荒山越好。直到我们接到来自另一个獸人小队的信息：一份致命的文件落入了人类手中。我们作为距离最近的獸人小队，他们希望我们能抢在人类将文件破译之前夺回它。

于是，我们不得不凭借着几乎是“平民级”的装备冲进一个又一个关卡般的城市，一路狂奔，去取回那份致命的文件。我们唯一可以仗仰的只有獸人的极佳体能，但却不得不去面对密密麻麻的拥有精良装备的蝗虫一般的人类，以及人类建立起如同超级迷宫一般的城市。我们要比人类的特种兵快，要比他们的汽车快，列车快，要比直升机快，甚至要比人群惊恐蔓延的速度快，要比他们按下手机闪光灯的速度快，要比微信嗖嗖嗖飞过天空的速度快，乃至于要比在光纤中奔腾的信息快。我们必须抢在他们反应过来之前——至少是他们完成伏击部署之前突破他们的防线，跑出那恐怖的城市。然后冲进下一座……

每一次我看到一座城市出现在雾霭沉沉的地平线时，的心里就激荡起一股恐惧——那种被死亡威胁着，最原始的恐惧。而那些关卡般的城市，因为要跑一个往返，所以每个都要闯两遍。

还记得在城市中狂奔时那些路人的话：

“他们在干嘛？”

“他们是谁，演员吗？在演戏吗？”

“他们一定是在赶时间。”“他们肯定是急着去参加某个活动。”或者“他们一定是赶去我的店，我的XXX全世界最好。”

然后“不对，他们是獸人！”

“抓住那些畜生！”“拦住他们！”“冲啊！”“我的车呢？我要开车去截住他们！”

“打110！通知军队！”“把他们拍下来发到网上，让大家都知道这儿有獸人！”“在要道部署防御，别让畜生们跑了！”

我们冲到人类的机密核心，那是一个天空是紫色的神异之地。在取回之后我们立即往回跑，这回难度更大——之前的城市都已经知道我们的存在，正在紧锣密鼓部署伏击部队。只要任何一个城市完成了部署，我们就彻底输了。也就是说，我们必须从倒数第一座城市一路冲出正数第一座城市，这一系列过程必须赶在正数第一座城市完成伏击部署之前完成，尽管正数第一座城市是最早开始部署伏击的城市。

我还记得任务的最后一个部分。我们顶着熙熙攘攘的人流冲上了五层大楼【万幸的是大楼里的人都信息闭塞、反应迟钝。但有一个保安跑得超级快，险些赶上我们】。在大楼顶上我们纵身一跃。下落的时间很长，仿佛我们不是从五楼跳下去，而是从百层大厦纵身一跃的。穿过云雾，看见川流不息的车辆，和一座天桥擦身而过，而后稳稳地落在一辆卡车中。楼上的人没有发现我们，卡车司机也一样。我们躲在卡车中出了城。接下来的路途都很简单，闭着眼睛都能过。

任务完成了。

随着一股巨大的脱力感涌上脑门，我心想这里不用我再多操心，然后我醒了。眼睛一睁，看到隐隐晨曦照耀的天花板。刚刚睡醒，周身还很迟钝。有那么一会儿，听着自己意外粗重的呼吸声，我觉得自己周身包被着鳞片，长着一条尾巴一直拖到床下。大脑慢慢清醒，那些额外的感知慢慢消失了，我又是一个普通的人类了……

到底是我梦到变成了獸人，还是獸人梦到变成了我呢？

余悸未消。

我觉得自己以后肯定会写一部中篇或者短片，来将梦境的脑洞好好发挥一下。

不知道各位兽友看了以上的文字有什么感受呢？你做过什么有关兽或者獸人的奇梦呢？来一起分享下吧~

----------


## 狼王白牙

感谢深天的分享。」只有对兽人够执着的，才会梦见以「保护兽人同胞」为主题的梦境。

不同于超级英雄的重装备，甚至不同于一般可以弄到各种黑科技装备的普通人类，天生的敏捷就是「属性加成」。

是什么让身为「平民」的兽人，风一样的飞奔? 是什么让任何任何武器装备失去魅力? 吸引了大众那恐惧扩散一般的眼神?

飞奔极快，以至于没有注意到闯进狼之地盘的兽人啊，让狼群与你们共同奔跑一段，希望你们取回该拿的「东西。

此外，祝深天今日生日快乐 ：3」 :lupe_laugh:

----------


## 深天

> 感谢深天的分享。」只有对兽人够执着的，才会梦见以「保护兽人同胞」为主题的梦境。
> 
> 不同于超级英雄的重装备，甚至不同于一般可以弄到各种黑科技装备的普通人类，天生的敏捷就是「属性加成」。
> 
> 是什么让身为「平民」的兽人，风一样的飞奔? 是什么让任何任何武器装备失去魅力? 吸引了大众那恐惧扩散一般的眼神?
> 
> 飞奔极快，以至于没有注意到闯进狼之地盘的兽人啊，让狼群与你们共同奔跑一段，希望你们取回该拿的「东西。
> 
> 此外，祝深天今日生日快乐 ：3」


谢谢狼王_(:зゝ∠)_这是我受到的第一个来自兽迷的生日祝福呢。

老实说，那个梦境真是太长太真实了，如果有机会的话，我一定会专门写个短篇纪念纪念的。再做那个梦时，还记得出现过一段画外音：“他们唯一能做的就是奔跑，用不停的奔跑以弱搏强。”但就当下而言，我还是专心于《亚进化》吧。

那个梦做下来真是余悸未消，嘴巴里似乎还喘着粗气，现在想来都有些不可思议。

冒昧一问，狼王做到过什么奇特的梦境呢？_(:зゝ∠)_

----------

